# bob sikes. need help



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

i have been to bob sikes several times in the past 2 weeks with no luck with the flounder, redfish, spanish, sheephead, or anything else for tablefare. im new to fishing bob sikes and could really use some tips or suggestions on how to catch these bridge fish. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

What are you using? I would suggest big live baits for reds (pinfish, croaker, ly's, finger mullet) and smaller livies for the other stuff you mentioned.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

ive been using live pinfish, bull minnows, and dead shrimp but i havent had any quality bites yet.


----------

